# MariaDB Versions 5.2.12, 5.3.6 and 5.5.23



## gazza (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi,

Wondering if and when MariaDB 5.3.6 and 5.5.23 will be added to the FreeBSD Ports?

Gazza


----------



## UNIXgod (Apr 12, 2012)

Here you go:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/book.html


----------



## Ben (Apr 24, 2012)

The port was updated to 5.3.6.

I hope we will have a mariadb55-server port soon.


----------

